# Steven P's Salad Bar!



## ItsMeStevenP (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi all. Recently been bit by the bug.

We purchased our home in July of 2020, we were expecting our baby boy. Our little boy came into this world and I immediately thought of lawn usage. How can we use a lawn that is crap? Why not try a little lawn domination? So heres my journal, pretty much so I can see my progression.

Anyway, here we go.

 Yikes! No irrigation or anything. May here.



Back yard



Drive way

As you can see, there's a lot to get done around here.

The rains eventually came in July and now we are lush and green. Its not bermuda, but at least its green.







Wife wants that curb appeal, being that it is October.. she wants to decorate.. argh!!





While decorating, I find what we call 'sandspurs' I am fairly certain they are really burweed, but not certain. They're indicative of other issues within the lawn, anyway, I go out and I pick those by hand. (heard the spur parts are what spread them, they are bad.)


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Sandburs are a real hassle. We have a ton of them :x . They spread easily and it takes a couple seasons to get rid of them. I got some Ike's Sandbur Preventer as a pre-em. https://www.domyown.com/ikes-sandbur-and-crabgrass-preventer-p-23071.html I also use MSMA to kill the ones that are going. But really, the pre-emergent is the best route. Good luck with those things.


----------



## ItsMeStevenP (Aug 3, 2021)

I just threw down some Prodiamine 15g/1000 sq ft


----------



## ItsMeStevenP (Aug 3, 2021)

Couple days ago. Little patchy, it's summer now, probably shouldn't throw seed. New fence coming in the back yard shortly, thinking about sodding this whole front (by myself, obviously) until then, trying to fill the patches with seed. Probably a bad time, but I don't know if I don't try. 






Had weed and feed lying around, threw some out a couple weeks back. Think it's starting to work (2-4 d)


----------



## ItsMeStevenP (Aug 3, 2021)

Downspouts out back were eroding. Dad came and helped me dig them away from the ground and under the fence. Now want to go and grab 10 pieces of St Aug at a time and slowly sod my yard. The wife wants grass so the child can play out back. Don't blame her.


----------

